# Show me your tweeker peekers



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Do your dogs peep through the fence or the window? Marley is totally window warrior supreme lol. He used to push the blinds down in one spot and peek out the window it was so funny, like some one that's been up way too long and got paranoid. Now he's teaching Dosia how to do it lol.


























Your turn. Show me your tweeker peekers


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Tyson stays by the window, so eventually i just but a blanket there for him. its a peaceful feeling watching them look out the window for some strange reason.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carrina has the best peeping picture ever!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea that one of Loki is so great


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Here's some more of the nosey bugger:


















That chair is there just for him to see what's going on outside 

And of course my sig pic is the one I assume you were talking about Holly


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep that siggy is the greatest!


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's one of Loki checkin' whats going on out front...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO OMG That one of Loki on the chair had me rollin great pic 

Here's one of Dosia peepin out the back


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

When I get home I'll have to post a pic of what Nitro did to our wooden blinds so he could look out the front. We should have taught him how to open them I suppose...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO silly puppies


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Not that great of a pic, as the camera on my new phone totally stinks.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl and her kitty Tabby looking at the horse across the road.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I love these kinds of pix! It really displays the dogs' personalities well! Wish I had some to share, but I don't. Oh, well. Maybe next time!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aghaghagahgahgahga great pics guys.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh i shoulda took pics of our place in sac. lace gave us some MAD tweaker blinds. brat. she did the same thing to my blinds in my room when jill put her in there once. and then in the garage a week or so ago when she got her crate open n tried gettin out the window... sneaky girl.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the Ruby a'peepin'.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Awe, these pics are awesome ^.^ luckily my blinds are safe...cuz we dont have any lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO great pics I love the peepin hole in the fence that's to funny 
I don't have blinds any more either


----------

